# Try My Lawson Vampire Series for FREE!



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

If you've never experienced the unbridled kick-butt supernatural espionage awesomeness of my Lawson Vampire series, now you can...

for FREE!

DEAD DROP, a special bonus short story featuring my elite Fixer operative Lawson is out on Amazon right now and it's 100% free. Grab yourself a copy and check it out. Then, of course, I hope you check out the other books in the series. 



Thanks very much!


----------



## DebRobinson (Feb 17, 2011)

jonfmerz said:


> If you've never experienced the unbridled kick-butt supernatural espionage awesomeness of my Lawson Vampire series, now you can...
> 
> for FREE!
> 
> ...


AWESOME!! I'm going to go get it now!!! I'm almost done with THE KENSEI and so far..I LOVE IT!! Your work is great.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks!  I'll post it in the free book thread for you.


----------



## Shaun Jeffrey (Jun 17, 2010)

Lawson kicks ass


----------



## Vivi_Anna (Feb 12, 2011)

I love your covers Jon.

Very kick-ass


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

I already own every one of your books Jon. I was so stoked when I saw Dead Drop was free (I had pre-ordered it) I was thinking OMG he's crazy.. FREE.. no way.. SCORE. I was going to buy it regardless. Super cool of you. AWESOME bonus story. Love your work especially your Lawson Vampire Series and PARALLAX.


----------



## therealmacgyver (Feb 17, 2011)

New Lawson = always good, new FREE Lawson = even better!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Feb 13, 2011)

Lawson is good stuff.  The Kensei was released just recently, wasn't it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi again, Jon, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## TheMerleChloe (Jan 30, 2011)

jonfmerz said:


> If you've never experienced the unbridled kick-butt supernatural espionage awesomeness of my Lawson Vampire series, now you can...
> 
> for FREE!
> 
> ...


----------



## foolsjester (Feb 2, 2011)

Excellent. A FREE Lawson story.
Can't think of a better time for people to try out this amazing series.


----------



## Beth Burrow (Jan 30, 2011)

jonfmerz said:


> If you've never experienced the unbridled kick-butt supernatural espionage awesomeness of my Lawson Vampire series, now you can...
> 
> for FREE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you! I read it yesterday. I had heard that people were raving about your books & was so excited to read something of yours. It was free! Yeah! I'll be reading your other books. I am also from Ma. & lived in Boston, so I smiled when "Boston" was mentioned.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Jump on this guys, Lawson is FUN


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Arg, I just clicked on the link for Drop Dead but can't download it because I'm Australian.


----------



## cftodd (Jan 30, 2011)

Well that isn't cool..



CJArcher said:


> Arg, I just clicked on the link for Drop Dead but can't download it because I'm Australian.


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

CJArcher said:


> Arg, I just clicked on the link for Drop Dead but can't download it because I'm Australian.


Er, sorry that should have been Dead Drop.


----------



## Alison (Feb 19, 2011)

Some may call me cheap, but I love that word, FREE


----------



## Ryl (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm really intrigued by these books, but, as a Canadian, I can't buy them either. *pout* Any idea when/if they'll become available here?


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure was, Matthew! That was me. I was for an hour at midnight talking to Jordan Rich who is a friend of mine and has always been extremely supportive of the Lawson series. We had some good fun.

As for why DEAD DROP isn't available everywhere, unfortunately, that is my publisher's fault. While I make my stuff available worldwide, St. Martin's only got North American rights to THE KENSEI and DEAD DROP. Although I'm not sure why the heck the story isn't available on Amazon.ca yet, gah. It's been very frustrating trying to get them to deal with the reality of ebooks. gads. The rest of my Lawson series is available on Amazon US and Amazon UK so folks shouldn't have a hard time getting caught up with four novels, two novellas, and four shorts (with much more coming soon). In the meantime, here's a new video promo piece with me talking about the latest novel, THE KENSEI. I hope you enjoy it. It's also on Vimeo in full glorious 1080p HD.


----------



## jonfmerz (Mar 30, 2009)

Bumping this since DEAD DROP is still free for US customers.  (Sorry Canada - still can't get my publisher to put the thing out up north - it's driving me nuts)


----------

